# schrittkette



## phil (28 März 2006)

ich suche im netz ein kostenloses prog was mir hilft schnell eine schrittkette zu erstellen.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 März 2006)

in welcher Programmiersprache?


----------



## T.Mara (31 März 2006)

*Schrittkette*

Eine Schrittkette tippe ich mit dem linken Fuß oder kopiere das aus einer
Vorlage von 1982. 
Für was brauche ich da eine "Software" oder einen  "Wizard" ?
Vielleicht reden wir ja auch von verschiedenen Schrittketten.
Wie soll denn das aussehen ?


----------

